# Queen bed frame dimensions



## Bono (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am working on my first project: a queen bed frame. I know for a fact that queen mattresses are 60"x 80". Mine is 60" x 79 5/8". In the future I am planning to buy a new queen size mattress, and I have read that some people suggest to build the frame 61 1/4" x 82". I am really confuse. I am about to make the cuts and still don't know what to do. Any ideas?

Thank you.
Aaron.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Aaron! First, welcome to Lumber Jocks!

You are correct that a queen mattress is 60" x 80". The bed frame is usually sized a bit larger. Especially if using a box spring that recesses in the frame. This is just to allow some extra room so everything's not tight to the box or mattress. It also would allow some room to get at the bedding with out pinching fingers.

The only bed I ever made I added an extra inch around the mattress. So your's would be 62" x82". You could decrease that but I would still leave some room.


----------



## Bono (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the advice teffin. I appreciate your help.


----------

